# Share those inverts pictures here



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Well like the title says. Share those inverts pictures here with other. Let us know what planning you did before taking that shot, what camera you used and identify the invert in your picture. 

Hope to see lots of them.


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, I guess I'll start. These are not even close to the caliber of most of the photos I see on here but I thought I'd give it a shot anyway. These were taken with my Nikon D40.

My blond, blue tiger shrimp with RCS:









RCS piggyback ride:


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Here's one of my favorites. I had just come home from school and glanced over at the tank and saw this snowball shrimp with his head above water. I ran back to my room to get my camera and was able to get a couple pics before the shrimp headed back under. Taken with my Canon Powershot A570IS


under water pic


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

Mine are not as impressive as the other ones since they are taken with a point and shoot. Kodak C533 @ 400 ISO, I usually have to wait close to midnight to get a good picture of the shrimp since they love coming out of the java moss around that time...same thing with the snails. The three pics of the shrimp they are red cherry shrimp plus the little red ramshorn in the first pic...the third picture is a baby malaysian trumpet snail.


----------



## ezcry4t3d (May 25, 2009)

Taken with an old point and shoot Canon PowerShot S80 that hates my 10K lights...

First pics of my new Yellow Rabbit Snails (Tylomelania spec) from Invertz Factory
I couldn't resist considering who started this thread.


----------



## lilsoccakid (Jul 17, 2009)

heres a picture of a couple of my yellow shrimp in an ada mini-m


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

cah925 said:


> Here's one of my favorites. I had just come home from school and glanced over at the tank and saw this snowball shrimp with his head above water. I ran back to my room to get my camera and was able to get a couple pics before the shrimp headed back under. Taken with my Canon Powershot A570IS
> 
> 
> under water pic


nice pic


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

ezcry4t3d said:


> Taken with an old point and shoot Canon PowerShot S80 that hates my 10K lights...
> 
> First pics of my new Yellow Rabbit Snails (Tylomelania spec) from Invertz Factory
> I couldn't resist considering who started this thread.


he looks like that guy from pirates of the carribean. (the captain that has the tentacles for a beard)


----------

